# Favorite shop apron?



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

My sweet niece gives me money for Christmas, actually an Amazon gift card. I am hard to but for because my wants/needs are pricey. So each year I try to find something small but useful to spend her gift on. Something I need but probably would never buy myself.

This year I am thinking about a new shop apron. I have one that I don't like so I only wear it when I really need to like finishing. Or I have on good clothes and I just doing something quick.

Things about mine I don't like;
I don't like pockets with no flaps. They fill up with saw dust.
No pencil pocket or small chest pockets.
Ties in the back, no buckle
No padding on the shoulders.

For those that use one what do you like or dislike about yours?


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

For me it's more of what I do like about mine…. not much. I will occasionally put it on to save some non-shop clothes when finishing. If I could find one that I found useful all of the time I would wear it but I just haven't seen one yet.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I've actually been trying to find one myself, and contemplating getting a chore-coat or something similar instead. Curious what others recommend


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know if it is on Amazon, but I bought a Katz-Moses one recently. It doesn't have the closed pockets and if you are a little bigger, make sure you get the Katz-Moses Apron 12" Waist Belt Extension. It does fit quite well and is a heavy waxed Canvas. I tried several Rockler versions and they were way to small on me. I'm 6'4". RDan


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i have a couple of the different rockler units, one i wear when doing a lot of cutting and layout, helps me keep track of my pendil square, and tape and cheat sheet, lol

as for the lathe, i picked up a lab coat, i like that i can take it off and pretty much be chip free for the most part. made mistake of getting white, looks like i wore it to the pig pen already and its only a few months old, oh well, it was only 12 bucks, gonna go for a bigger one next time, i hate tight clothing or items like this
Rj in az


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like them long. Table saws throw dust low enough to pack dust into trousers with a short apron. I have overhead dust collection now and I haven't checked if my saw still does it but I'll still stick with the long apron.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a LeeValley one that I've worn a handful of times. Never seem to remember to put an apron on.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I also have the Lee Valley apron, hang it by the door so I don't forget it. Best apron so far.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Florida shop here. Too hot for apron. I wear shorts and a tee in the shop. Nothing to snag.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have the Lee Valley Veritas apron too. Great fit. straps cross in the back which is very comfy, and then a snap belt in the back to hold it. so no tying and straps at all. front waste pocket has the flap and it has the pencil pocket. 
I have had mine 5 or 6 years. toss it in the wash whenever it gets really ugly. 
check out the photos, better info than I can explain.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/apparel-and-safety-gear/aprons/70774-veritas-canvas-apron


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the Rockler Long leather shop apron (or something similar). I did have my wife modify the webbing so it crisscrosses along the upper back as more comfortable and doesn't need readjusting. Buckles in the back, pencil pocket, and flaps over the two lower pockets.

Overall has been a solid apron. I am fine with the limited pockets as I don't need to be a walking tool box.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I use Duluth Trading's "best damn work apron" Its long , just above the knees, heavy canvas with a 1.5" web criss-cross straps. No flaps on the pockets, but they are positioned on the side, out the way of most saw dust flight.

8+ years … I've been happy with it.

Unfortunately, they only have them in production every other year or so. I don't see it on the current site, so this is looking like an off year. : (


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The one I have, my wife made with light fabric. Very similar to this one. https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/kitchen/linens/aprons/76179-cross-back-apron I only wear it during glue-ups, applying finish and turning. So I don't need pockets or a pencil pocket. It does keeps the glue and finish off my clothes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> I use Duluth Trading s "best damn work apron" Its long , just above the knees, heavy canvas with a 1.5" web criss-cross straps. No flaps on the pockets, but they are positioned on the side, out the way of most saw dust flight.
> 
> 8+ years … I ve been happy with it.
> 
> ...


Is this it?

https://www.duluthtrading.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-DTC-Site/default/Product-Variation?pid=19955&dwvar_19955_color=COB


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> Is this it?
> 
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-DTC-Site/default/Product-Variation?pid=19955&dwvar_19955_color=COB
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Naye, it looks like …


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like Texas Heritage aprons of the many I've tried. I have owned several of the Duluth aprons and I only get 2 years out of them, before they fall apart. I am working on 5 years now with my TH apron and it is still going strong.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Well…. it took two days for this post to show up and mean time, I have pretty much made it my mind.

Leaning toward this or one very similar.

https://www.amazon.com/Briteree-Woodworking-Woodworker-Pockets-Durable/dp/B07W3V6735/ref=sr17?dchild=1&keywords=woodworkers+apron&qid=1609856139&sr=8-7

Or maybe this one, slightly cheaper.
https://www.amazon.com/Hanging-Multiple-Pockets-Cross-Back-Adjustable/dp/B087PFC657/ref=sr112?dchild=1&keywords=woodworkers+apron&qid=1609856139&sr=8-12


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm hard to buy for too so my wife tries to get me one "surprise" each year that I didn't specifically ask for. This year she got me an apron. I've never really been an apron guy but this one is growing on me  
















It's comfortable and easy to put on. It can be quickly and easily pulled tight or loosened up depending on what I'm working on and it checks all the boxes on your "wishlist"  Not all the pockets are flapped but there are two good sized ones that are. And the magnetic strip seemed gimmicky to me but danged if it ain't a handy spot to keep a 6" scale. The downside to the magnets are that I do metal working in my shop as well as wood so when I'm machining steel, I'm gonna have little sharp chips stuck to it.

It's obviously a generic Chinese product but I have to say, it's a nice, heavy canvas with a good waxed finish that sheds dust easily with a quick blast of compressed air and the straps and buckle seem like they will hold up over time. They don't feel chincy like they'll come loose if I fart too hard.

And, the safety glasses and gloves that are included are obviously a matter of some factory getting rid of overstock that isn't selling on it's own but, the glasses are relatively comfortable and optically clear. I can't let them off on this picture in the listing of what the gloves are for though:









So, they're for… you know… driving screws with a hammer. And… ummm… writing on wood with a kitchen knife. LOL! I didn't notice that picture until I pulled it up for this post just now and got a really good chuckle out of it )

Anywho… long-story-short, I didn't ask for an apron, didn't really want an apron. But, my wife rolled the dice (I think really she's just hoping I'll bring less sawdust into the house on my clothes) and I'm glad she did. It seems like it will be a really nice addition to my standard shop gear based on what little use I've had with it.

I will add that the adjustable size thing really does work well for me because in the summer, I only wear a tee-shirt in the shop but in the winter I will have on a heavy sweatshirt or insulated coveralls sometimes. I can adjust the fit to be comfortable in either case on me. But, if you're a really big guy, it might be a little snug on you. I'm 6'1" and 240# and with a heavy sweatshirt on, I have it close to the largest it will go.

YMMV of course…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, you posted while I was writing but looks like the first link you have is the same exact apron with a different name on it 

Mine is actually black but navy blue is the only choice I see now.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

My apron…


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

Very interesting post! I have a nephew in his early 30's who's gotten into woodworking the last 3 or so years and I just got him an apron for Christmas this year.

I have an old Park Tools (think bike tech) apron that I've used for years that I love and hate. I love for the center pocket and cross back buckle so that no weight is on the back of my neck. I don't like the pockets that fill up with sawdust. If they made one with flaps over the pockets I'd probably own it as it's pretty tough. Here it is: 
https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-SA-3-Deluxe-Header/dp/B000WY8I26/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=park+tools+apron&qid=1609858620&sr=8-4

For my nephew, I got this one. I agonized over what to get him because I wasn't sure exactly what style he'd like but settled on this in the end because it has some center chest pockets and flaps over the pockets. I am hoping the waist pockets don't gather too much dust. I went with this option because some of the others in this price range didn't have a pocket setup that I liked.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BFCDDGM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This one is also another option that I saved in my cart. It's currently out of stock which must have happened in the last few days because it was there last week. It has the center chest pocket, flaps over the pockets and buckle in the back. The reviews on it seemed decent too. I don't remember for sure why I didn't buy it for him, maybe it was more expensive? I went a little less expensive so I could get him a couple of things instead of one. (he got the apron, a file set and center finding rule)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07556KSWY/?coliid=I2GN22XPO1M2G3&colid=3JMPEGNZATHQN&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Hope this helps you burn through that Amazon card!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have an apron but can't seem to remember to put it on. All of this talk has me wondering what the logic is for waxed vs canvas?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Waxed should prevent dust from sticking so bad and make it water resistant/proof CF. Either leather or canvas can be waxed.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Have 3, 2 were gifts from kids. One is an apron the woodworking club sold for a fund raiser. As Madmark it is usually to hot here also. 
Trick I learned in the pits at the auto race track. For the times when the pockets are a problem wear the apron wrong side out. The pit crew tire guy scrapping the tires usually does this.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Being more of the last century than this one, I continue to use the good old blue denim aprons. I wear a shop apron because it does do a damned good job of keeping your clothes clean underneath. That means a LITTLE less nagging from the Ball and Chain, about sawdust and shavings tracking inside the house from the shop. I do like to keep pencils in the chest pocket, which keeps them nice and handy. 
My original apron of several years service was lost in a move a few years ago. I got two new ones from HF. I got two so I could throw one in my work clothes laundry when it gets dirty enough and use the other one. These aprons did not come equipped with lower pockets, which I like for holding a six-inch adjustable square, and other small items. I got some denim patches from Walmart and sewed them on to create these pockets.
For those who don't like to tie aprons behind them, put them on backwards around your waist, tie the strings and turn the apron around before putting the loop over your head. I have never even though about the need for "shoulder pads" on a shop apron. Then again, I don't carry things like anvils in my apron pockets, either…..


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I probably have a half dozen aprons, bought by or for me, over the past several decades. Each gets tried and then hung on a hook or stored away.

What works for me is a Red Kap lab coat (Amazon, less than $20.00). lightweight, length to about knees, long sleeves (cut them off, if you don't like them). Color is blue.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> I m hard to buy for too so my wife tries to get me one "surprise" each year that I didn t specifically ask for. This year she got me an apron. I ve never really been an apron guy but this one is growing on me


Someone decided to SPAM this post but since I popped up I thought I would follow up. I decided on what appears to be the same apron. After a few weeks I really like it.

Love having a pencil with me all the time. I keep 2-3-4 in there so even when I lay one down I still have one. The large open pocket is hand but fills up with shavings. About my only gripe. Otherwise it fits the bill very well.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad you like it. I'm still happy with mine. My only real problem is when I forget to take it off and start grinding or machining metal and have a bunch of chips stuck to my belly. The magnet seems like a fairly good idea but I may end up cutting it out of mine.


----------



## Sumdume (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been wearing a Lee Valley shop apron for a few years. It served me well for the most part. This was my first apron so I really did not know what to expect. I think it was this one. 
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/apparel-and-safety-gear/aprons/57647-lee-valley-canvas-aprons 
I really liked the fact that it saved a lot of my clothing. It seems that there is a law of nature for glue or finish to jump onto my clothing if I do not wear the apron. I can't tell you how many of my shirts and jeans have stain or hard spots of dried glue.
The Lee valley Apron served me well. I used the top pockets for marking tools. The two lower pockets were used to hold a tape measure, 6 inch square, folding knife and an everchanging assortment of tools and sawdust.

Over-all, I like the Lee Valley Apron.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I have THE KATZ-MOSES 20 OZ WAXED CANVAS WOODWORKING TOOL APRON. I had trouble finding one that Fit. This one does, but I did need to get the Back belt extender. I am 6'4" a little heavy with a large chest of 52". All the ones from Rockler, Woodcraft or Duluth all were too small. This one also allows options on pockets that are good. Dan


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Our own fellow LJ pmelchman makes leather aprons or exquisite quality. I've seen his work as he was a regular member or our wood working guild in OH before I moved. He has a website that explains his process well.
https://www.leatherbydragonfly.com/about


----------



## Pompeio (Nov 17, 2017)

I have two inexpensive denim aprons that I purchased over the years from either Woodcraft or Rockler and was never enamored with them. Last year I bought a leather apron from Leather by Dragonfly and it has been terrific. It was pricey but it fits comfortably, holds what I want, and it easy to get on and off. No need to look any further or try anything else!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Those aprons look really nice and having them custom made is always worth a premium. It's out of my price range though…


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

This is the one I've got. Has held up really well for probably 5 years. Pads on the straps, which is nice because I carry too much damn stuff in it. Side buckle to secure it. No flaps, which is a bummer, but overall it's been really good for me. I think I'm going to go to a turning smock for the lathe though. Don't need much of anything in the apron usually and it collects chips the way I stand at the lathe.

Bucket Boss Duckwear SuperBib Work Apron in Brown, 80200 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GK4U3PW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NN2F1ESRWWGDRCMMJPBP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine I reviewed here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/4074

The product link doesn't work anymore but pretty sure this is it now
https://artifactbags.com/products/workshop-apron-crossback-ties?variant=42552939774174

I really like the ribbon cross ties. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Yavanna (Sep 30, 2016)

I have one from Texas Canvas Ware… bought it last year.

https://www.texascanvaswares.com/collections/featured/products/heavy-duty-waxed-canvas-shop-apron-deluxe-edition-brown":https://www.texascanvaswares.com/collections/featured/products/heavy-duty-waxed-canvas-shop-apron-deluxe-edition-brown

Waxed canvas full length, to knees…was about $55 when I bought it (free ship).
Straps are really long and I'm kind of small so I had to wrap those up.
Not a ton of pockets, but I don't need too many pockets. 
Works for me (and fits well) ... I like it.


----------

